# AIEEE RESULTS. 5th June. 1 PM



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

CBSE Exam Results 2011

Well I do not have much hope from it. Let's see what happens. Everyone post your ranks. 

Source:-

IndiaWire - Connects People |


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

Best of luck everyone.let's hope for the best.
@soumo on the cbse site the time is not given.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

Check the IndiaWire Link I've posted as a Source...

<Well, until today morning, I knew that the results were to be displayed on the 7th... >


Check the cutoff 

*cbse.nic.in/press_note_result_aieee_2011.pdf


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 5, 2011)

Unfair cut off. Why caste discrimination?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

Still 48 is a very low cutoff....


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

Not so low.last year it was 55 for open category.and it was out of 432.so if you take the %of marks,It's actually risen.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh! I thought it was 155 last year.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

All The Best Everyone


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

all the best to all.

result still not out.


----------



## sparx (Jun 5, 2011)

Still not out


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

its out!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck lads.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

whats the difference between overall and category rank???


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

category rank means you rank among the students of that category. general in my case.

my results
All India Rank 		
Overall 	6491  	
Category 	5527  	
State Rank 		
Overall 	185 	
Category 	143 	

. my dream to to get into IIIT-H is shattered


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 5, 2011)

that means i will consider category rank ? I'm also General Category.... And my rank is very very poor....


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

no, consider the overall rank. the CCB previous data uses overall rank too


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

Air 4729.score 230.


----------



## sparx (Jun 5, 2011)

All India Rank
Overall 293745
Category 183476
State Rank
Overall 9323
Category 7809


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

priyu said:


> Air 4729.score 230.



congratz my score 219


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanx.same to you.
@everyone Where are you guys gonna take admission?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 5, 2011)

priyu said:


> Air 4729.score 230.



Congrats 

*And Congo to all other too who got great Score/Rank *


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

priyu said:


> Thanx.same to you.
> @everyone Where are you guys gonna take admission?



i don't want to drop so i will be taking CSE at BIT mesra or if my luck is good during the last rounds of ccb counselling, at some southern NITs


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 5, 2011)

I got 3910, roughly the same rank as in JEE. 
And Marks 236.
I will be going to IT-BHU or ISM Dhanbad.

congrats to nims11 and priyu!!
@priyu where you will be going??


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

has their been any increase in seats for GEN category since last year in any NITs?


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 5, 2011)

@nims11
I think you can get something in NIT Kurukshetra, may be Civil or IT.


----------



## nims11 (Jun 5, 2011)

i think i will go with CSE in BIT mesra, i got a state quota there, also its near my home


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to everyone 
Best of luck for future


----------



## priyu (Jun 5, 2011)

Am going to take iit madras civil.hoping for 4 years.


----------

